# Basement Window Sill



## busterbluth123 (Jun 26, 2012)

Where the ground meets my basement window, there is about a 2" concrete sill that is broken into about 5 pieces, exposing the tops of the cinder block wall (explains why water was coming through despite my drainage efforts). How can I go about repairing this? Obviously I can't spread concrete directly over the blocks, so what do I need to put down before the concrete? 

Thanks!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

busterbluth123 said:


> Where the ground meets my basement window, there is about a 2" concrete sill that is broken into about 5 pieces, exposing the tops of the cinder block wall (explains why water was coming through despite my drainage efforts). How can I go about repairing this? Obviously I can't spread concrete directly over the blocks, so what do I need to put down before the concrete?
> 
> Thanks!


 

You can spread concrete over the blocks if you stuff the openings in the blocks with a filler, crumple up some plastic bags,or use bubble wrap to fill empty space,where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting a picture so we can see what your seeing is always helpfull.


----------



## NECHater (Sep 1, 2012)

Fill any void with expanding spray foam, then cement it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without that picture it's hard to say exactly. But instead of filling blocks that may well leak I'd concide using a cap block instead. Better look and less likly to leak.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=7697D0B82865D1976232CC346A991CE7EB583961


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you sure it's actually a concrete sill and not just a mortar "wash" over the block? If you have the room, a one-piece stone sill (like what joecaption linked to) would work well.........


----------

